# thwarting the terrorists



## Neuromancer (Oct 7, 2008)

What is the best way to survive the majority of terrorist attacks?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Oct 7, 2008)

get some kind of foldable mini gas mask that you can slip out of your wallet
take martial arts
keep pepper spray
get your vaccinations
keep some anti-radiation tablets


----------



## cannon (Oct 8, 2008)

run away! run away!


----------



## junho806 (Oct 9, 2008)

with zombie/terrorists attacks
i nice fox hole with plenty of food, supplies, and ammo would be good


----------



## stetson (Oct 10, 2008)

Run away ? To where ? I will not run from my home!


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

The majority of terrorist attacks occur against concentrations of people. Like malls, shopping centers, sporting events - the twin towers. I'd simply avoid concentrations of people. NCB threats are pretty easy to thwart, remembering that masks are only good for a finite amount of time - again, getting away from where the threat lies is key. Remember that there is a VERY high probability of a multi-prong attack, like with bombings - the initial blast often has a backup device awaiting the arrival of emergency personnel, who are then attacked in turn. So, again, RUN AWAY!!! It doesn't take much distance.


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

i feel the next attack on america is going to be nuclear, prob. major city's. not much u can do to prepare for it unless u build a bomb shelter thats nuke proof.


----------



## davidbyrne (Oct 13, 2008)

fallout bomb with unexpected impact timing? what kind of nukes do u think it will be?


----------



## LeveeBreak (Oct 13, 2008)

What does thwarting mean? Escaping?


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

LeveeBreak said:


> What does thwarting mean? Escaping?


thwarting simply mean you have foiled the *bad guys* attempt at...well....being a bad guy.....


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

Neuromancer said:


> What is the best way to survive the majority of terrorist attacks?


pay your taxes.....sign up for the armed services.....support the armed services.....


----------



## secretsquirrels (Oct 13, 2008)

aside from that?


----------



## plangry (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think thwarting terrorists will be sufficient, I think we need to figure out how to put the hurt on them


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

secretsquirrels said:


> aside from that?


well.....unlike the end-of-times apocalyptic zombie infestation it is much....much more difficult to spot a terrorist...let alone get in the way of their nefarious plans.....

as others have mentioned - the best way is to avoid being attacked....low population areas/shelters/etc.....

and therein lies the rub......how on earth can one avoid something they don't see coming?

we need someone to develop a special type of sunglasses that will allow us to view the inner workings of terrorists....kinda like on the flick *They Live*......although that is silly.....

or, we work on educating and building the economies of the countries whose populations tend to hate americans.....political, socio and charitable.....that is not *surviving* an attack...that is preventing an attack....or we might find ourselves huddled underground rationing tic-tacs and relying on the early warning perimeter defenses of Guinea Pigs.....just my .02


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

plangry said:


> I don't think thwarting terrorists will be sufficient, I think we need to figure out how to put the hurt on them


we tried shawk and awe and failed...and they are squirrely lil' buggers.....kinda like punching flies with your eyes closed......

personally.....i think we need chuck norris' opinion.....


----------



## plangry (Oct 13, 2008)

CHUM said:


> well.....unlike the end-of-times apocalyptic zombie infestation it is much....much more difficult to spot a terrorist...let alone get in the way of their nefarious plans.....
> 
> as others have mentioned - the best way is to avoid being attacked....low population areas/shelters/etc.....
> 
> ...


Kill 'em all and let god sort 'em out !


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

plangry said:


> I don't think thwarting terrorists will be sufficient, I think we need to figure out how to put the hurt on them


If they start blowing up school buses and malls in the U.S., the passive civilians won't remain passive....


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

davidbyrne, i'm not sure for sure depends on what they already have that we don't know about. something more powerful then we've seen probably.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Untie our troops' hands and let them handle business!!!

We need to quit trying to fight a conventional war against an unconventional enemy.

Threaten us? OK, you die. Threaten our allies or even society? OK, you die.

End it BEFORE it starts! We need to quit sitting back and react to incidents, rather be proactive and address threats before anyone is hurt.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Also... with the thoughts of the Global Markets' roller coaster of last week, just remember what Osama Bin Laden said not too long ago about if they really want to bring us down, do it with our economy.


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

Denny said:


> Also... with the thoughts of the Global Markets' roller coaster of last week, just remember what Osama Bin Laden said not too long ago about if they really want to bring us down, do it with our economy.


bin laden did not do this to our economy.....that was 100% us.....as Americans we need to take responsibility for our greed and ignorance.....


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

CHUM said:


> bin laden did not do this to our economy.....that was 100% us.....as Americans we need to take responsibility for our greed and ignorance.....


I'm not saying it was. I know it wasn't, in fact. People lending to people who can't afford to pay it back is mainly how this started. I'm just saying that a plane to a building isn't the only way for them to hit us. We can be crippled way too many ways these days.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I think the best answer to any sort of terror threat, is to live in a self-sufficient manner, have a good communication plan with your family should something happen, and be prepared for disruption. 

My heart goes out to those who lost people on 9/11. I do not want to diminish their experience, in any way. But, for the rest of us who weren't directly involved, what happened? You couldn't get a flight for a few days, you couldn't get a phone call in some ares for a few hours, and if you were heavily invested in the markets, you might have taken a hit from inactivity and lack of confidence. Otherwise, it was a disruption of the same kind as a storm, earthquake, or fire, if that.

The attack was psychological, not physical, for the vast majority. 

If you happen to be at the epicenter of a terrorist attack, I think there's nothing you can do except respond responsibly to the aftermath, be it fire, or chemical, or environmental. Help those in need of it. Take care of yourself, so that you may aid others (put your own mask on first).

Worrying about terror, looking for it around every corner, is what changes a free society into an unfree society. I grew up under the constant threat of old-school terrorism, in Europe, during the '80s. The #1 rule was, "Don't let them change your lifestyle". That's what terrorism is, using an unconventional style of attack to get a group to change its ways. And it's worked here. 

Should we remain vigilant? Of course. Know your neighbors. Be aware of your environment, and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------

